# 28 HORSES STARVED TO DEATH!!



## Samantha S (Feb 12, 2011)

Many of you on here probably know or have heard of Grady Whitlock and 4G horses. He had some very well known, very nice miniature horses. He later started his own registration known as Gold Seal. He has held auctions for his horses for years. I was told that years ago that the auctions were amazing and the productions were stunning. I went to a couple of his auctions about 5 years ago and never went back. There was nothing amazing or stunning with how the horses were treated and the sad condition that the horses appeared to be in. They were wild, had injuries, sores, and many were very poor weight. I was disgusted by the way they were treated and how they were transported to his auction sale and never went back again. I can't speak on what the auctions and the horses have been like the past few years, since I stopped attending after just a couple auctions. I always wondered what his horses on his farm where like and how they were treated. Regrettably my worst fears where correct. 28 horses so far have been found dead on one of his 300 acre farms and they died a horrible slow death from starvation.







They still have not determined how many horses are located on this farm and are investigating his other farms. This is so heartbreaking. We have had a horrible cold winter and I hate to think what these poor defenseless animals had to go through before they could no longer survive. I am soo heartbroken over these horses. Please visit these links for more information.

http://www.wdtv.com/index.php/home/local-news/4923-dozens-of-horses-starved-to-death-

http://www.wdtv.com/index.php/home/local-news/4942-5-news-update-farm-owner-arrested-on-animal-abuse-charges


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 12, 2011)

This is beyond horrible.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 12, 2011)

OMG


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 12, 2011)

If this man has been turning out horses in a bad condition for years at auctions, how come he was never investigated? What about the people who purchased horses from him - did no-one realise what was going on? Did no-one complain? Were their no horses in sight of anyone visiting his farm/s (deliveries etc) throughout the winter months?

I simply cannot understand how this can have happened - what an absolute tragedy. Those poor horses!

Anna


----------



## Mona (Feb 12, 2011)

OMG!



How sad! I remember years and years ago seeing all his ads in the breed magazines, but I thought he had long ago sold out. I had no idea he was even still in operation. I am really surprised we never heard more of him on the forum here over the years.


----------



## mizbeth (Feb 12, 2011)

There are lots of smaller auctions that run malnourished horses through their auctions. I am assuming that due to his age, he could have some health problems that are effecting his judgement. SAD in any case as I do not condone this by anyone, believe me. I thought he had sold out too BTW, had no idea he still had horses.


----------



## CharlesFamily (Feb 12, 2011)

I saw on a news feed a story about finding dead horses in Beckley, WV, but they didn't mention any names or what type of horses. I thought when I read it last night, "I hope that isn't 4G."

I have only ever been to one miniature horse auction many years ago, and it was a 4G auction. I had seen the ads and my family is from Beckley so my mom and I made the trip. This was in the golden years of 4G (1994 - I think) and the auction barn was spotless, all of the horses clipped and bathed. I bought my first mare there - a beautiful yearling. She was the best horse and very pretty - 4Gs Fantastics Chestnut Kid.

I sold all of my minis when my husband and I decided to start a family. Now that the girls are older, we are back in again, but I will never forget my Rose.

I am appalled to hear this. I knew thing had gone a little "kooky" when years ago Grady Whitlock decided he was done with AMHA/AMHR and decided to start his "own" registry - Gold Seal. He refused to register any of his stock A/R and so all of his horses lost any value they once had.

This is just horrible!

Barbara


----------



## Connie P (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Minimor (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear this. Those poor little horses. I don't understand why people can't go out of horses once they can no longer care for them properly. I actually thought that Grady had sold out a few years ago, but obviously such is not the case.

I saw some of his sale ads in old magazines a friend loaned me when I first got into Minis, and the horses didn't look too prosperous even then in those photos.

It's such a shame that horses, or any animals, have to suffer and die this way.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 12, 2011)

I too thought he had sold out long ago. This is beyond heartbreaking. When I hear of tragedies like this I think of my boy Wiz and the others that weren't as fortunate as him to get a new home. I wonder how many minis are starving in KS this winter in this historic cold and snow.

Breaks my heart but also makes me want to load my gun. People who do this or those that know and look the other way are scum.


----------



## Getitia (Feb 12, 2011)

What a tragic situation. We lived in Beckley for a number of years. It is my understanding that Grady has a number of farms in the West Virginia area and he kept groups of miniatures at each farm. His sons had been helping him with his farming operations - 4 - G (stands for 4 generations of horse ownership) but unsure of their current involvement now. Grady owned a number of car dealerships at one time - Grady Whitlock Ford was one of the largest dealerships in Beckley - he also sold a significant part of one property to the state of WV which build Tamarack (off of the Beckley Turnpike exit).

In hearing of this tragedy, I wonder about the number of other miniatures he may still have at the other farms - at one time he had several hundred miniatures - and they basically lived as "wild horses" on these farms.


----------



## Carolyn R (Feb 12, 2011)

So very sad. Given the status that was once associated with some of these horses, it is a sad, sad fall from grace.

Age can play some cruel games on one's mind, but if this was the case, that is where family and friends should have stepped in. So sad.


----------



## Bess Kelly (Feb 12, 2011)

When I became involved in AMHA, '91, 4Gs and Grady were well established and active. About 93ish, when DNA was being introduced as a requirement he was totally against that -- he then began Gold Seal, dropped from AMHA, etc. DNA was his demon.

It is a huge tragedy for these animals that this lack of care exsists. It is even MORE disappointing that someone who was once so active has come to this end. Some nice animals came from there, many, many years ago. It is heartbreaking.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 12, 2011)

OMG! My husband and I went to one of his autions so many years ago I can't remember when, but at the time the horses being offered seemed to be well cared for, clean and at least halter broke. We bought a 4G's horse from someone else that purchased her, then sold her to us,we still have her she is my husbands favorite and she is a clown. We did have to hardship her into AMHR as she was only registered Gold Seal, which means nothing.


----------



## Anne ABC (Feb 12, 2011)

Years ago Grady and JC Williams (Dell Tera) worked together on their breeding programs. They exchanged breedings and horses to help each other along back when there were not very mini's around. Grady was and is in West Virginia and J C Williams farm was located in Inman, South Carolina.

We purchased our first stallion, 4Gs Dell Tera Red Fox, from Grady over 25 years ago and still have his grandkids on our farm today, he was a good one. I spoke with him by phone a time or two, but not in the past 20 years at all. Grady was not a young guy then to look at him, I would have thought Grady was much older than 83 now, maybe not. He and his son's ran this farm, thus the 4G's and I had assumed his son's took over as he got older, guess not, so sad.


----------



## Reble (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## ruffian (Feb 12, 2011)

There are no words.

I hope these were all the horses he had.


----------



## jegray21 (Feb 12, 2011)

wonder how this went on for so long...heart breaking...were they abandoned?


----------



## minie812 (Feb 12, 2011)

Reminds me of the case here in Kansas and those minis. I cannot understand how anyone could own all the acreage this man has and neglect his animals? Where was his family? Sad for the minis that that was their end suffering.


----------



## the pony petter (Feb 12, 2011)

I read about this on another forum and from what I understand in that there was large horses too.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Feb 12, 2011)

_Its an absolute shame that someone couldn't have been more responsible with those poor horses care and well being..... Shame on them._


----------



## Riverdance (Feb 12, 2011)

How sad all around.

NO horse, or any other animal for that matter, should suffer such a fate. If one can no longer care for their animals, there are always organizations that would have found new homes for them and helped to feed them.

There is just NO excuse!!


----------



## mydaddysjag (Feb 12, 2011)

I hope they investigate to see if he has any other horses on other properties, and if so, hopefully they are alive they are taken. If so, it will probably be hard to find places to place them, but I know we could have one more without stretching ourselves.


----------



## HGFarm (Feb 12, 2011)

DISGUSTING and I agree- SHAME on the people that KNEW what was going on and never did anything about it!!!!!!


----------



## sfmini (Feb 12, 2011)

Really sad, didn't know Grady was out of prison. Guess he may be going back.

If you Google his name, you come up with all kinds of articles.


----------



## Connie Ballard (Feb 12, 2011)

What a sin...God didnt put these animals in our care to be treated like this. Like many others, we started in minis in 1996 and know the stories over the years of those auctions where people would buy up a trailer full of colts for $100 ea. The 2nd mini we bought here in Ohio was a 4G horse in 1997 and she was stunning...even by 2011 halter standards 4Gs Midas Angel Shadow. Shame how people who could do well with their programs/business....let it go so bad.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Feb 12, 2011)

I find that very interesting, maybe there was a lot more to his not wanting to DNA his horses than we know?

Anyway, that is hardly relevant now.

What will happen?

Nothing.

Nothing at all.

He will play the "I'm old and it just got out of hand " card, and, just as with the other case we witnesses a couple of years ago, he will be allowed to keep some of his horses to continue breeding with because they are now "his life" and he's old!

What _should_ happen?

He should have all and any animal that is still alive on those ranches removed and he should receive a life ban from keeping any animals or having animals kept for him (that bit is the key)

But it won't happen!


----------



## Getitia (Feb 12, 2011)

February 11, 2011

GRISLY SCENE

Farm owner arrested following discovery of multiple dead horses

By Tina Alvey

Register-Herald Reporter The Register-Herald Fri Feb 11, 2011, 12:04 AM EST

Responding to an anonymous tip Wednesday, law enforcement officers discovered numerous dead horses at a Greenbrier County farm.

Standing at the Shawver’s Crossing site along U.S. 60 early Thursday morning, Sheriff James Childers said, “This is pitiful. This is awful.”

As of 3:30 p.m., officers working with a veterinarian Childers called in had identified 28 dead animals, Childers said.

“There’s no evidence of feed anywhere on the farm that we’ve been yet,” Childers said. “The vet’s opinion is the animals died for lack of food.”

All of the animals were found on a 300-acre farm, which the sheriff said is owned by Grady Whitlock of Raleigh County.

“I called (Whitlock) this morning and told him he’d better (come to the farm),” Childers said Thursday afternoon.

When Whitlock arrived on the scene, officers took the 83-year-old man into custody. Childers said he is charged with at least 28 counts of animal cruelty, one for each dead horse found thus far.

Whitlock was arraigned before Greenbrier County Magistrate Doug Beard and released on a $2,500 personal recognizance bond on the misdemeanor charges.

Childers said Whitlock’s best guess was that there were between 85 and 100 horses on the Shawver’s Crossing farm. The sheriff said animal control officers were having difficulty arriving at a count of living horses, given the size of the farm.

“We seized the farm and the property,” Childers said following Whitlock’s arrest. “Now, we’re making sure we make arrangements to feed the animals that are still alive. These animals are so hungry they’re licking our vehicles to get the salt.”

“We might bring four-wheelers out here to help get food to them,” he said. “One of the saddest things is that a lot of the ones we’ve found alive are pregnant.”

This is not the first time complaints have been made about conditions at Whitlock’s Shawver’s Crossing farm. In January 2006, The Register-Herald reported animal control officers were investigating a situation involving 60 miniature horses that were allegedly being neglected at the farm. Many of those animals were also pregnant at the time.

Whitlock denied owning those horses.

That incident was resolved when the unidentified owner of the animals was pressured under threat of legal action to move them out of the marshy area where they had been kept.

Childers said Thursday the horses now at the Shawver’s Crossing farm are not miniatures. He said he understands that the miniatures are now kept on a farm Whitlock owns in Lewisburg.

“I’ve heard there are some dead horses at his Lewisburg farm, too, but I haven’t had time to check that out in person,” Childers said, adding that he had dispatched two deputies to that farm late Thursday afternoon.

The sheriff said he had also received a report that at least five dead horses have been found at yet another farm Whitlock owns in Mercer County.

Childers said he does not anticipate filing charges against anyone else in connection with the animal deaths at the Shawver’s Crossing property.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 12, 2011)

Getitia said:


> “These animals are so hungry they’re licking our vehicles to get the salt.”












How on earth we can call ourselves "civilized" when that sort of abuse is considered a misdemeanor, I will never know. I'm embarrassed by the whole human race sometimes.

Leia


----------



## Minimor (Feb 12, 2011)

All these dead horses, and it's a misdemeanor? And possibly dead horses at two other farms....WHY does this guy have horses at all, and what on earth has he been doing with 85-100 full size horses?? (Other than the obvious--"nothing" and "not feeding them")


----------



## Miniv (Feb 12, 2011)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> How on earth we can call ourselves "civilized" when that sort of abuse is considered a misdemeanor, I will never know. I'm embarrassed by the whole human race sometimes.
> 
> Leia



Leia, I was thinking very much the same thing.....

I know the man had two sons. They all showed up at an AMHA National Convention years ago to announce they were leaving AMHA because of the registration changes (I think it was the DNA?) Back then I thought Grady wasn't mentally all there. So, I'm now wondering -- WHERE ARE THE SONS????


----------



## rimmerpaints (Feb 12, 2011)

That is so sad!


----------



## Minimor (Feb 12, 2011)

Apparently they have found additional dead horses on another property, and these are Minis?

another link


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 12, 2011)

Minimor said:


> All these dead horses, and it's a misdemeanor? And possibly dead horses at two other farms....WHY does this guy have horses at all, and what on earth has he been doing with 85-100 full size horses?? (Other than the obvious--"nothing" and "not feeding them")



There are reports today out of the State Journal.com that dead horses were in fact found at two additional locations where they serverd search warrants. Some are minis, others were listed as "livestock."


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 12, 2011)

so sad


----------



## topnotchminis (Feb 12, 2011)

How awful


----------



## REO (Feb 12, 2011)

I saw this earlier today but it made my heart hurt too much to answer.

This makes my soul bleed.





I just don't FREAKING understand this.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh my Lord!!! This makes me sick and ANGRY!!!! :arg!


----------



## Dona (Feb 12, 2011)

As horrible & absolutely heartbreaking as this is....it doesn't surprise me at all.





I knew about Grady way back in 1989 when I first got into Minis. There is a very good reason why he was against DNA! That would mean he couldn't manufacture false papers the way he did on a regular basis. I had a very good friend who went down to Grady's place to look at some mares to buy. She saw mares running in pastures with several stallions, all together. When she saw mone mare with a gorgeous little colt by her side, she asked Grady who the sire was. His answer was "Who do you want it to be?"





She walked away. I think I would have a very hard time trusting the paperwork of any horse that came from his farm.





Someone should pay BIG TIME for what was done to these poor animals!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 12, 2011)

Dona said:


> As horrible & absolutely heartbreaking as this is....it doesn't surprise me at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dona, I too heard stories like this. I believe it was Worlds 2008 and I was at dinner with a very large group of folks, me being the real "newbie" in the group compared to the rest. It was an amazing opportunity for someone like me to hear stories (some great, some good, some sad) about some of the "old time" breeders and farms. Although he wasn't the only one, Grady was mentioned as being a breeder where it was common knowledge he falsified paperwork. As you say, he ran multiple stallions with the same group of mares, he waited until babies were born and/or he had a buyer looking for a certain pedigree before he "assigned" the parents. Yes, he was certainly against DNAing.

All that aside, how truly sad and unforgivable these horses were at the mercy of such a person. What a horrible death - starvation.


----------



## Marty (Feb 12, 2011)

There is no excuse, none. This makes my blood boil.

And for those that mentioned the Kansas horses, not a day goes by that I don't think of them too with a heavy heart but there is nothing at all that can be done there that I know of.


----------



## MindyLee (Feb 12, 2011)

This is so sad! Not only should the old man be looked into with a mental review but so should his sons who are involved as well.

I have a mare with a g-sire with a 4-G's name on it. No pedigree info after that name. Makes me wonder if the g-sire is really him now.

Also, I know I did it, but how many of you after reading this got up from your computer and took a look at your registrations with that name on it to just see?

Again how sad


----------



## mydaddysjag (Feb 12, 2011)

So far it looks like they are leaving the alive horses on the properties, i don't see anything mentioned about removing them, just taking them food. We've been following this, if they remove the horses and need homes, we can probably take 1, possibly 2.


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Feb 12, 2011)

Omg! That is just horrible. I dont even know what to say. Poor horses


----------



## Samantha S (Feb 13, 2011)

My heart just aches, it is still unbelievable that this has happened. There have been several complaints about his horses and the condition that they were in. I do not know why but it seems like the response was that it was being looked into but nothing was ever done. Several years ago,we went to a couple auctions and like I mentioned earlier, I left very upset. Even back then, nothing was done. I am so upset that with all the years of complaints that nothing was ever done, if someone had done an accurate investigation or done their job right and put politics aside, then this would not have happened to these poor horses. I don't care how old you are, there is no excuse or reason to allow your horses to starve to death. He had several hundred large horses and miniatures. If he had someone to take care of them then he should have been able to at least go to the farms and check on them or have someone or his sons to check on them. There is absolutely no excuse!! So far, veterinians and officials are checking on all the horses and other livestock and are currently feeding them. I am not sure if all the horses will be relocated but I hope they are removed from all his farms and he should never be allowed to own another animal again.


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 13, 2011)

One thing is very certain - if they are able to remove the horses, whatever group gets them they are going to need help. As soon as anyone hears if there is a way we can help. please post the info in this thread.

Thanks


----------



## rcfarm (Feb 13, 2011)

So Sad



I hope they rescue the remaining horses.


----------



## Joanne (Feb 13, 2011)

Like many of you, I certainly knew of 4G through the years. His best known stallion was 4Gs Little Kings Alfalfa Pleasure, known as "Hawk" owned by Reeces. I own one mare that is a Hawk grand daughter. Hawk certainly made is mark on the miniature horse industry and Reeces did an amazing job with him.






Grady was not the only breeder when DNA came in to protest. All for the same reason, determining the real lineage was going to be impossible on farms that let their stallions run with their mares, or who switched stallions with mares frequently.

Over the years we have turned down buying some horses when the breeders were unwilling to Parentage Qualify their horses. Too many red flags for us.

I hope these animals are removed and receive the TLC and food they deserve. But it will be a long road ahead for both the horses and the caretakers. We turned around a starved horse last spring and it is something that still haunts me. Fortunatly she has survived, but it is a heartbreaking thing to go through.

Personally I wish Grady could be made to pay for the rehabilitation of the horses, and all the veterinarian and food bills. We all want was is best for the horses, but others should not have to clean up with their own money for his MANY mistakes. Part of his sentance should be compensation to those who did the right thing for the horses.

I too am alarmed it took so long to stop this horrible situation.

The horses have paid the ultimate price in their lives.


----------



## Carolyn R (Feb 13, 2011)

Joanne is correct. The amount of promoting and presentation the Reeces did with Hawk was phenominal. I too own a daughter of this horse. He was and is one of my alltime favorite stallions. It is what one does with a horse that has phenominal potential and can stand on its own merits that holds true. It is also how someone in this day and age follows through with a responsible program and genetic testing in order to progress with today's techknowledgey. I am proud to own her, she is a beautiful horse.

These poor horses from the 4G's farm were let down on so many, many different levels, of those, the most very basic of needs. It is such a shame. He apparently had what it took back in the day as far as nice horses. It would have just taken him DNA'ing horses that were already on the ground, revamping the turnout and continueing within the new perameters and guidelines. It seems like "delusions of grander" started a horrible downward spiral. It is so very sad to see what has become of something that could have been so much more, and at the horrible price of the health and lives of these horses.


----------



## Mona (Feb 13, 2011)

> Personally I wish Grady could be made to pay for the rehabilitation of the horses, and all the veterinarian and food bills. We all want was is best for the horses, but others should not have to clean up with their own money for his MANY mistakes. Part of his sentance should be compensation to those who did the right thing for the horses.



This is pretty much the same thing I was thinking! He owns these three huge farms, so the state or county or whoever, should step in, forcing the sale of one of them in order to pay for the feed and proper care for these horses, not to mention the court costs etc. that it is going to take to get through this mess! If he has the means, which he does in land, then it should be sold to pay to feed his horses and whatever other animals are in his (lack of) care!


----------



## bevann (Feb 13, 2011)

Mona said:


> This is pretty much the same thing I was thinking! He owns these three huge farms, so the state or county or whoever, should step in, forcing the sale of one of them in order to pay for the feed and proper care for these horses, not to mention the court costs etc. that it is going to take to get through this mess! If he has the means, which he does in land, then it should be sold to pay to feed his horses and whatever other animals are in his (lack of) care!


I think it may be a difficult situation.Grady is some what of a big wheel is his town.The good old boy system often gets in the way of true justice.Many years ago I talked to him several hours in Lexington,VA.I had a mare to be hardshipped who had a suckling foal on her.He tried to buy her in spite of the fact that I told him there were no papers. "NO PROBLEM" were his exact words.I got a funny feeling right then.He also told me his father bred ponies to work in the mines and often traded with the gypsies in the area. More to this story later


----------



## MINI REASONS (Feb 13, 2011)

I can't believe that people can be so mean.


----------



## Knighthawke (Feb 13, 2011)

My mom and I were talking and we wish there was some way that when this happened that they could garnish or attach there accounts to pay for the horses up keep until the court case would be finalized.

But now it sounds really bad that they are going to not be able to do much to him.


----------



## Jean_B (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes, over the years there were some well known horses that came out of his place. But this nut-case went 'round the bend YEARS ago when he stomped his foot and threw a temper tantrum over the DNA issue, and couldn't get his way like a spoiled little boy. And for a year or two he was able to swing the gullible into believing that his "Gold Seal" registry would be the next best thing to sliced bread.

But people wised up. He no longer was able to sell his horses for big money because without either AMHA or AMHR papers, they were virtually worthless......but unlike a junker car - which is what he apparently considered them.....you cannot put a horse out in the back yard to let it rust and forget about it. He might not pay for his actions in this lifetime, but if there is a God, which I believe there is - he WILL pay for it in the next.

Yes, there were others that were opposed to DNA, but they either complied (belly aching the whole time) or sold out. They didn't starve their animals to death.


----------



## jeniemac (Feb 13, 2011)

This is a horrible situation..

What can be done since there are so many counties involved is to seeze all his assets,

then pick the largest parcle to make into a mini horse habitat or sancuatury,

move all the horses to this one location,

sell the remaining land (it should be enough to care for all of them till the last one is 30 years old) to take care for his stupitity,

put his son in as day laborer with an ankle monator on for his sentance and force him to care for all the minis he help destroy by himself,

to get a taste of what real work is and what it take to care for hundreds of hungry animals and not be able to eat himself till the end of the day after all the horses have been taken care of.

With a warden in charge. I would volenteer for that job..





I DON'T GET IT!!!! WHY? WHY? WHY?


----------



## mydaddysjag (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, after reading this update is doesn't look good for the remaining horses to get help

Grady whitlock standstill


----------



## Jean_B (Feb 14, 2011)

OK - I've worked in a political office for over 40 years and held an elected office for 9 years. And beating our chests here on a Forum will do little good other than getting the word out.

Apparently part of the problem is a state law in WV that protects the "good old boys".

However, EVERYONE that lives anywhere in the state of West Virginia needs to contact their local county commissioners, their state representatives, the Governor and their Congressmen IMMEDIATELY as it sounds like they will be taking up this issue. These things do get changed if CONSTITUENTS raise a holy ruckus. Let them know that you - the voter - are watching them and will remember what action they did or did not take then next time they are up for election.

It might not happen in time for these unfortunate animals because changing laws takes time, but perhaps if the people of WV let the "powers that be" know they expect action, some will be taken and eventually the laws changed.


----------



## ohmt (Feb 14, 2011)

> OK - I've worked in a political office for over 40 years and held an elected office for 9 years. And beating our chests here on a Forum will do little good other than getting the word out.
> Apparently part of the problem is a state law in WV that protects the "good old boys".
> 
> However, EVERYONE that lives anywhere in the state of West Virginia needs to contact their local county commissioners, their state representatives, the Governor and their Congressmen IMMEDIATELY as it sounds like they will be taking up this issue. These things do get changed if CONSTITUENTS raise a holy ruckus. Let them know that you - the voter - are watching them and will remember what action they did or did not take then next time they are up for election.
> ...


YES YES YES!!! I have one friend in WV and have already sent an email asking them to take some action. Let's make sure everyone we know in WV gets on this and helps get these horses in a better situation!


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 14, 2011)

Suggestion - get on any social network you participate in and spread the word. Something like this should be viral by now and none of the usual places I see stuff like this has said anything yet. Start spreading the word!


----------



## mydaddysjag (Feb 14, 2011)

Ive already posted it on my social networking page. Im wondering if its worth calling Pittsburgh news stations about. were not from wv so I cant call my officials. I was thinking if Pittsburgh news picked up on it, the added media coverage would help put some attention on the case, making it harder to "sweep under the rug".


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Feb 14, 2011)

Shout at anyone who will listen, and talk politely to those he do actually hear you out.

We stopped shouting in the Kansas affair (because we were asked to) and god alone knows how many survived the last winter......


----------



## SilverDollar (Feb 14, 2011)

There is a Facebook page that someone has started. There are some very disturbing photos on the site.

Save the Whitlock Horses

What a horrific situation.




I will never understand how these things happen.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 14, 2011)

OMG! The pictures were just heart wrenching.


----------



## Seashells (Feb 14, 2011)

Wow...How sad.


----------



## Miniv (Feb 14, 2011)

SilverDollar said:


> There is a Facebook page that someone has started. There are some very disturbing photos on the site.
> 
> Save the Whitlock Horses
> 
> ...


I agree with other people who are saying, "spread the word". I've added the "Whittlock Horses" page to my Facebook list and have shared it as a status........(not to mention making a comment or two.



)

What angers me most right now is that the authorities get can't back on this scumbag's farms to SAVE THE REMAINING ANIMALS!!!

PS: Adding to this....

Found some additional info --- This is for folks who want to make their voices known to the W.V. Attorney General, Darrell McGraw, about this case and the laws that are hindering the saving of the remaining LIVE HORSES, here's a number to call:

1-800-368-8808.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Feb 15, 2011)

This is all the bad news I can handle tonight. I am just absolutely nauseated by the whole situation. That so many animals were allowed to _starve to death_ at so many locations is just inexcusable not just by their owner but by anyone that turned a blind eye. It breaks my heart.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Feb 15, 2011)

http://www.register-herald.com/local/x1227162784/Police-report-standstill-in-alleged-horse-abuse-case

Well, the good old boy network has thrown the people helping off the property, and now there are people turning up with hay and feed being turned away.

Talk about stupid, WHAT is going on here?

We have starving animals and people willing to help and the LAW is allowing the horses to be starved to death.

Has anyone ever brought a felony charge against a state authority?

Is it actually possible to hold the entire police force responsible for allowing a felony to take place?

This "campaign" needs lawyers, fast.


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 15, 2011)

This whole affair seems to be going from horrific to completely beyond belief!

Is there no major animal welfare society in this state that can over-rule everyone else and GET IN THERE?????

Anna


----------



## HGFarm (Feb 15, 2011)

Well this appears to certainly be a case where SOME animal authorities from some group should step in- any group. Why should these animals suffer because of this guy? He has money so that makes him an ok person??!! Wow.

These animal welfare groups are always talking about saving animals... where are they?


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 15, 2011)

I am so frustrated I could scream, I have been sitting at this machine for over an hour trying in vain to find a site for the SPCA so I can e-mail them about this tragidy. Horses are dying as I am typing. Can some one find a site so we can all tell them what is going on. Pleas post for us all if you can find one. I'm sure they will telp in once informed.


----------



## Carolyn R (Feb 15, 2011)

Riverrose28 said:


> I am so frustrated I could scream, I have been sitting at this machine for over an hour trying in vain to find a site for the SPCA so I can e-mail them about this tragidy. Horses are dying as I am typing. Can some one find a site so we can all tell them what is going on. Pleas post for us all if you can find one. I'm sure they will telp in once informed.


It is the ASPCA you will find sites for.


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 15, 2011)

http://www.register-herald.com/todaysfrontpage/x532737555/Agriculture-officials-Greenbrier-sheriff-has-authority-in-horse-case

It appears that the sheriff misunderstood; they weren't being barred from the site after all. What a shame that so much time was lost when time is so important in cases like this.


----------



## drk (Feb 15, 2011)

I have a friend that lives in WV and have been told for years that this guy treats his horses terrible. People have called on him and nothing ever done. What nerve he had to start a registry. I heard he had several stallions in with mares at once and then he was telling people he could tell by looking at the foals who was the sire. That's probably why he started his own registry (GOLD SEAL) because he could approve himself who the sire was and didn't have to worry about DNA.


----------



## ohmt (Feb 15, 2011)

Does anyone know who is in charge of rehabilitating these horses so they CAN be moved? I am hoping it is a few people who are knowledgeable in rehabilitating malnourished horses and other animals as it sounds like there are others involved as well. They said they are just going to feed and water them at their current location. I wonder if they're going to do some separations and go very slow with them? Do these animals have proper shelter?

I wish I lived closer so I could help. I can't imagine knowing about your own animals starving and not doing anything about it


----------



## RhineStone (Feb 15, 2011)

drk said:


> What nerve he had to start a registry. I heard he had several stallions in with mares at once and then he was telling people he could tell by looking at the foals who was the sire. That's probably why he started his own registry (GOLD SEAL) because he could approve himself who the sire was and didn't have to worry about DNA.


The Bible says "For the love of money is the root of all evils." 1 Timothy 6:10a


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 15, 2011)

Every year in May We take a couple of minis from our farm to the SMAWL event (Southern Maryland Animal Welfare League) and also the Snowflake Society which is a horse rescue. So I e-mailed them and asked for help. They should give me some info on who to contact and what can legally be done to either remove the horses or at least make sure they are feed. It is a six hour drive for me to get there, but if that is what it takes, I will get a convoy together. I am also a founding member of SMTR (Southern Maryland TRail Riders) and a friend of many members that belong to Trot (Trail Riders of Tomorrow) There are many horse people out there to organize to help. Can't do much if the authorties are not co-operative, but I'm still trying.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Feb 15, 2011)

If you would like to receive the entire photo album to pass on further, please send an email with "album request" in the subject to [email protected] If you can offer assistance, please send an email with "assisstance" in the subject to [email protected] Be sure to include your contact information and the type of assistance you can provide. Thanks again for your care and concern.

I have offered to take a couple of the horses, but I explained that I'm not in a position to take mares with foals. We haven't had to rehabilitate starving miniatures, but have had to rehabilitate two emaciated quarter horses.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2011)

Jean is correct, so many states do not have that great of animal welfare regulation. The more people that scream and rant to officials, the better chance something will be done. He should be in jail and sell off his assets to rehab the horses IMHO and NEVER allowed to own a living thing again.

There are breeders like this in other states unfortunately that know how to skate right inside the law to not get caught, while their horses suffer and they take in new people to the breed all the time, with bad or no paperwork and wonky horses.

I wish I could have some pity for him, as he's obviously not all there, but I can't. I've taken in 9 rescues this year in various states of malnourishment and a couple close to a body scale of 1. Some people just don't care or their pride gets in the way instead of asking for help before it becomes critical.

This is another area I wish the registries (both of them) would have a percentage of our registration fees set aside to help rescues with rehabing these horses AND had a way to police breeders better.

So sad and so very frustrating.


----------



## Riverdance (Feb 15, 2011)

I just got the other pictures taken on the farm. OMG!! It makes me sick to my stomach. Some of the ways the horses died are unbelievable. How can this be allowed to happen? This guy just turned his horses out in the fields to let them fend for themselves. But a harsh winter has not given them the food they need from the ground.

If everyone could take a horse or two to rehabilitate them I am sure it would help. I have offered to take a couple, be it just youngsters or mares and foals. Unfortunately, I have no room for stallions or colts. Have to many of them here and no more room for them, but I could make an area to help rehabilitate a couple.

Enough people offer to do this and they will all be taken care of.

My concern is that the law works slowly and if and when they take the horses away from this creep, it may be too late for many of them.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 15, 2011)

I am hoping that an acredited organization can step in and help. I have sent off several e-mails and am still waiting for replys. I'll keep trying.


----------



## Connie P (Feb 16, 2011)

CMHR is here to help should the authorities need us. So far I have seen nothing that states these horses have been seized so at this point our hands are tied also. We are here should they need us though. If anyone has "factual" information about where this case stands and if the authorities have seized please feel free to email me privately [email protected] or call anytime 586-850-2343.

We will have to secure approved foster homes should they need our help so if you are interested in fostering for CMHR please visit our website and fill out a foster application. www.chancesminihorserescue.org Thank you!

Connie Parr

CMHR President


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Feb 16, 2011)

This is beyond words...I could say so many things right now but they are not appropriate for here!!!




No animal should have to suffer like this. I hope they R.I.P


----------



## AppyLover2 (Feb 16, 2011)

Like all of you, this literally makes me sick to my stomach. I didn't think things could be worse than the Kansas issue a few years ago but, heaven forbid, this is. I haven't looked at any pictures and won't because I don't need to see images of this man's cruelty. I went to Kansas, bought horses from that man simply to get them the he** out of there, had a hand in returning them to health and gave them both to good homes. As sick as we all are about people not being allowed to care for them, now that they've been found, I can't imagine how those people standing there wanting to do something/anything to help must feel. My heart goes out to them and my prayers are that they can save those who have managed to survived the life they've been forced to endure.


----------



## sfmini (Feb 16, 2011)

I've seen the pictures, but so far the only pictures of minis was the single shot of them crammed in a stock trailer. The others are full sized, and just look terrible.


----------



## ruffian (Feb 16, 2011)

I posted the link on my facebook page, and sent it to our local news team.


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 16, 2011)

The horses have been seized:

http://www.register-herald.com/todaysfrontpage/x901776597/Horses-placed-in-custody-of-county-sheriff-s-humane-officer


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 16, 2011)

I am so happy to hear that they have been seized. My equine Vet just left after checking several horses teeth, and examining a horse that is being rehomed. I know it sounds horrable but she said that the reason people were probably turned away when trying to help was that in order to seize the horse they had to be emaciated and in bad condition If people were feeding them, then the authorties could not intervene. This situation is so bad and I have not been able to think of much else. I am so glad they are seized, thank you so much for the information. I can only hope that these poor little guys can find good homes, wish I had more acrage to take a few.


----------



## Amoreminiatures (Feb 16, 2011)

This is so pitiful, and THANK God someone finally stepped in and will start the process of helping these poor babies.. Makes me sick, the way miniature horses have to suffer at the hands of greed, mass produce these poor babies into a life of what.. to sell for 100 buck yet have no care, concern, life... Just makes me SICK! I hate seeing the feral miniatures & shetland ponies, God knows how hard I have worked to correct someones idea of having horses......... Yeah right.......... I am so thankful there is MAYBE a chance these babies will regain a life, that the people whom may be afforded the opportunity to rehome them understand the compassion they need as well as the food & care.. It is not easy to regain or treat a horse to trust when all they have known is fight for your life, ie food,water etc.. But the honor you gain when one day that horse steps forward with confidence is more then any award you would ever win.... I know I've seen it happen first hand, and so glad I have my babies who trust without question because they know I am true to them.. Sorry.. my emotions got the best of me, I tried to avoid this post as long as I could because I knew it would break my heart... I am just Thankful maybe there is a HAPPY Ending here......


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 16, 2011)

I have to report with a heavy heart that all of the rescue orgaizations that I e-mailed have yet to respond, but then again maybe they already knew that the horses were seized. You would at least think they could send me some kind of response. Well water under the bridge, so to say. God help us all. We all go through tough times, but I have learned over the years to ask for help if needed. I would never let my babies go hungry, I would give them away to caring people first. I hope this story has a happy ending for these poor babies.


----------



## Connie P (Feb 16, 2011)

http://www.statejournal.com/story.cfm?func=viewstory&storyid=94467


----------



## Joanne (Feb 17, 2011)

Connie thank you for sharing this with us. All updates on the plight of these horses are apppreciated.


----------



## jeniemac (Feb 17, 2011)

Save the Whitlock Horses topic has been removed from Face Book. I found this link while searching for more information today

reasons stated that the judge put a gag order on the media until the investigation was complete. Thats fine but is this an order to protect one of the "good ole boys" or to really do something about mr. Whitlock this time? mmmmmmm

http://www.wchstv.com/newsroom/eyewitness/110215_4305.shtml

It states that one horse has been tested positive for an infecious dease....

Either way we can not let this thread die..We have to keep pushing so they know we are not going away.


----------



## Miniv (Feb 17, 2011)

The fact that the Facebook page was taken down angers me. The page only included previous news releases made PRIOR to the Judge's "gag order"....... plus it included individual's comments, of course. (I had also shared that page on my status.)

This situation needs to be watched. The fact that Grady Whitlock has only been charged with TWO misdemeanor counts of "neglect" so far is making my blood boil.


----------



## Mona (Feb 17, 2011)

Miniv said:


> The fact that Grady Whitlock has only been charged with TWO misdemeanor counts of "neglect" so far is making my blood boil.


I know!! I couldn;t figure that one out either, because I was sure in one of the earlier reports, I had read that he was being charged with one count for EACH horse, which would now (last I heard) add up to 32 counts! So yes, WHY only two??!!!


----------



## Carolyn R (Feb 17, 2011)

Mona said:


> I know!! I couldn;t figure that one out either, because I was sure in one of the earlier reports, I had read that he was being charged with one count for EACH horse, which would now (last I heard) add up to 32 counts! So yes, WHY only two??!!!


*I am guessing, and it is only a guess**, *that in one of the first articles it stated that there were two dead horses visible from the main road. I would guess that it is possible that there may be dispute wether the proper chanels were gone through to enter the propery. If that is the case, then the counts pending based on the other dead horses found by entering the property may be in dispute. Unfortunately, as sick as it is, this is how the law sometimes works.


----------



## Amoreminiatures (Feb 17, 2011)

I am thinking they are 26 charges short in this case.... Maybe more.. Praying for these babies everyday, so happy to hear they are STARTING to get some of nourishment they need, a foot in the right direction...


----------



## ~Dan (Feb 17, 2011)

How appauling (sp?)! I cannot believe that this man so far is only getting 2 counts (lets hope they raise that number :arg! )when the lady from my area who had 73 horses and 54 cats in her barn got 114? Her animals at least were not found dead buried in the snow...Any way...back on track...Supposedly 5,000 pounds of hay, mainly alfalfa, was dropped off for the horses, I certainly hope that they are adjusting well to the hay after being starved and neglected for so long. On the former Facebook page there was a picture of a horse who had tried to jump a fence for whatever reason and got caught up on the top rail. He died like that. He was covered in snow. It was a horrifying photo to see, and I feel so bad for the horse who was stuck there, as who knows how long he could have been stuck that way without any assistance. It's simply mind boggling how these things can go on and no one seams to notice. Bravo to all of those who are helping out these horses. I commend you all.

Dan.


----------



## jeniemac (Feb 17, 2011)

IT'S NOT THAT NO ONE NOTICED.LOTS OF PEOPLE NOTICED. LOTS OF PEOPLE FILED COMPLAINTS.IT'S MORE LIKE THE RIGHT ONES WERE NOTIFIED AND DIDN'T DO ANYTHING..OR READ THE LAW BOOK TO SEE WHAT THEY COULD DO..

BUT NOW THAT ALL OF "*US*" ARE AWARE OF THIS SITUATION IF WE KEEP E-MAILING THEM IT WON'T GO AWAY SO EASLY THIS TIME.

NOW THAT THEY HAVE FIGURED OUT WHO CAN DO SOMETHING THEY SEEM TO BE DOING IT AS FAR AS FEEDING AND FIRST AIDING THE HORSES.

NOW THAT ONE HAS TESTED POSITIVE FOR AN "ID" THE RIGHT AGENCY CAN GET INVOLVED AND SEE IT THROUGH.(INFECTIOUS CONTROL AND DEASESE DEPARTMENT)

THE LAST I COULD FIND ON LINE WAS 4 COUNTS OF CHARGES . THEY DIDN'T SAY WHAT THE CHARGES WERE THOUGH.


----------



## jeniemac (Feb 17, 2011)

http://www.wchstv.com/newsroom/eyewitness/110215_4305.shtml

HERE IS A LINK FROM FEB 15TH

AND ONE FOR THE 16TH

http://wvgazette.com/News/201102170528

NOTHING SINCE THEN THAT I CAN FIND


----------



## HGFarm (Feb 18, 2011)

I am not surprized at the gag order.... lots of 'assumptions' fly around out there and if this is going to turn into a big case, it would be difficult to try it when so much info is being released and talked about.

You know the old saying 'Loose lips sink ships' and I think they want to keep this to a minimum of gossip while they do their investigation and decide what the next step is, and get all the FACTS.

I dont want to see the other pics either.... I can't stand seeing animals like that. Perhaps FB removed the page to prevent further comments on it all, since there is now a gag order on it. Dont be upset with FB for doing so, they just dont want any legal problems with anyone else for leaving it there to be discussed.

I sure hope proper steps are taken and that ALL of those responsible for this have to step up to the plate and pay, in one form or another. What a shame this has gone on for SO LONG!!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 18, 2011)

I just recived my copy of e- The Horse. com and they are saying that he is still only being charged with two counts. How sad is that?


----------



## mydaddysjag (Feb 19, 2011)

Im upset that I cant get a hold of anyone doing the rescue work. I emailed the email address i have, but no reply. There are 10 bags of donated feed at the feed store for pickup. Im about 5 hours away, so not close enough to deliver the feed myself. Wish there was still a FB page so I could get in contact with someone.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Feb 19, 2011)

So if the FB page got taken down because of a gag order, how come we are not being told to stop discussing it?

How is a FB page any different from us here talking about it?

And this man is going to WALK, _that_ is why the gag order was put out in the first place, so they could let him go (which has already happened btw, he was free straight away, no bail) and sweep it all under the table.

Kansas, all over again.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Feb 22, 2011)

The page is back up, but it now only has 68 followers versus the 1800 it had before. Story has died down in the press, and isnt getting much attention. Please keep it alive so its not swept aside.

Save the Whitlock horses


----------



## Miniv (Feb 22, 2011)

I "re-upped" my following on your FB page. And if possible I'll share it on my page as well.

Why did you get the page back???


----------



## mydaddysjag (Feb 22, 2011)

It's not my page, its a woman whos working with the horses. Im about 5 hours away, just trying to help with what I can from here. Contacted nutrina, purina, blue seal, tractor supply, and triple crown to try to get food donated, nutrina did donate quite a few bags, but the others never got back to me. I know theres not a lot I can do from a distance, but at the very least I can write emails and make calls.


----------



## jeniemac (Jul 29, 2011)

JUST GOT AN FLIER ON "GRADY". HE PASSED AWAY..DOES ANYONE KNOW WHAT HAPPENED TO THE REMAINING HORSES?


----------



## mydaddysjag (Jul 29, 2011)

The minis and cattle were privately sold, the big horses were to be adopted out.


----------



## jeniemac (Jul 29, 2011)

I HOPE THEY DIDN'T GO TO SLAUGHTER..THAT WAS ONE REPORT..DOES THE FINES STILL HOLD ON HIS ESTATE?


----------

